
Show HN: imwith (YC S17), a messaging app that memes everything you say - shahary
https://r.imwith.com/1SoD9sX4TN
======
ac4tw
Enjoyed your buttonless UX.

The NLP engine worked well too.

Your premise about improving meme search is inline with some of the comments I
was reading about Line this morning (though their users mentioned problems
with sticker suggestion).

The only problem I encountered was that my phone became a space heater while
the App was in the foreground--it's not often that I see an App exceed the
incineration capabilities of Waze.

------
shahary
Hello all! We’ve built imwith because we wanted to provide people with a
messaging app that lets everyone be their funnier self and laugh together with
their best friends. It uses an NLP engine (named Guggy) that we’ve built
specifically for messaging, which allows us to understand what you write and
make memes out of it.

We believe that relieving users of the need for thinking of and searching for
memes makes it much more accessible and fun for them and generally creates a
unique experience.

One other thing we felt was lacking in other messaging platforms was a fun
reaction feature, and we tried to tackle that as well - you can react to your
friends messages with GIFs, which we think lets you express a wider range of
laughs.

Lastly, we’re decided to opt for a button-less UX in our messaging app, so in
order to send messages you basically fling from the input towards the chat.
After using it for a short while we’ve found ourselves trying to fling in
other messaging apps too :)

We’d love to hear any questions or feedback you have on the app.

